# Whats the best western saddle pad?



## SHINE LIMITED

I really love my smx air ride contour pad,all in one excellent withers clearance, back contour and equal pressure. So much better than felt +blanket.I use no liner. I vaccine both sides works great!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelRacingLvr

I would run as far away as you can from the air ride pads...they are way to thin and hard to protect your horse from any shock. 

I like ESPs a lot and am a big fan of 5 Stars now...they are both great quality. Also I have had great luck with Impact Gels and EquiPedics they are 4 of my top pads. And if they get dirty take them to the Car Wash and spray them off (no soap).


----------



## Paintlover1965

Barrel racing, where do you buy the pads you mentioned? What kind of price range are they? We have only a few good sources for western gear in my area. I would be willing to buy off the web as I have not seen these brands before.


----------



## DrumRunner

I don't the air ride pads at ALL either.. They slip and move under your saddle..

I use Classic Equine ESP pads..They are my absolute favorite pad ever..but I also like the Impact Gel pads. 

Your best bet at finding the ESP pad you like is to just Google Classic Equine ESP pads..There are a ton of different colors, styles, and price ranges.. I paid around $140 for each of mine. They are worth every penny though and last forever.


----------



## Jumperforjoy

I only ride western for pleasure but found the air ride pro choice (no other pad underneath) to be the best possible fit for my girl after trying numorous brands, she has higher withers then most "western" breeds, she is a WB, so was having trouble finding a pad that gave relieve but still had support, truthfully her top line has never been better since this saddle/saddle pad combo. 

I have had zero issue with slipping/moving, that being said my saddle is a really great fit and I am not doing any crazy turns/maneuvers, but go fast, roll backs, over obstacles and the sweat/heat distribution is always the same, I did not get the same results with felt, and a couple other local choices, I have not personally used the ESP though. 

Everyone has personally opinions and need different things for different disciplines, but I figured I would add my own "two cents"


----------



## enh817

I'l repost, what I posted in another thread regarding saddle pads -- 




enh817 said:


> Pretty much everything I've read has suggested that wool pads are best for dispersing pressure and keeping the horse's back cool (or as cool as possible), which is a bit counter-intuitive, but I guess it breathes better than some of the synthetic materials.
> 100% wool has been suggested, but that can get a bit pricey, so I think wool blends will work okay also.
> Wool also shouldn't slip too badly, or at all.
> Whatever you do, avoid the pads with gel in them. They're very heavy and don't seem like they'd allow for my breathing. In addition, I've read a number of negative reviews on them, saying that they actually create more pressure points, as the gel pools in certain areas.
> 
> It makes sense, logically, to me, that wool would offer the best weight dispersal and shock absorption, as it doesn't seem like wool that thick could compress too much.
> 
> 5 stars seems to have nothing but rave reviews, but are a bit pricey for me.
> I have found some other similar pads, haven't decided which I'm going to go with, just yet --
> 
> Classic Equine Wool Felt Pad.
> Smith Brothers 100% Wool Pad - Smith Brothers
> Saddles Tack Horse Supplies - ChickSaddlery.com Mustang Wool Contour Wool Pad
> 
> The wool pads always come in neutral colors, but then you put any pretty saddle blanket, that you'd like, over the wool pad.
> 
> Another option would be, getting one of these wool pad protectors -- Saddles Tack Horse Supplies - ChickSaddlery.com Wool Pad Protector and put it under whatever saddle pad you want to use. That way you still get some of the benefits of having the wool directly on the horse's back (although you won't get the same kind of weight distribution as you would with a thicker wool pad).
> 
> I'm probably going to grab one of those wool pad protectors and one of the wool pads I listed above (after trying to see if I can find some reviews on them), in the 3/4 inch thickness. Between those two wool pads and the handful of decorative Mayatex blankets that I have, I should have pretty decent options as far as thickness and look go
> 
> If your saddle fits super well, I don't think you have to be QUITE as picky with the saddle pad. In my situation, my saddle has to go on a variety of horses, so I need the best pads I can afford.


----------



## Golden Horse

LOVE LOVE LOVE my 5 star equine, so glad I spent the money on it


----------



## Paintlover1965

Thanks for the suggestions so far. At least I have a few more ideas than I did previously. I'm sorry if the post has been posted before. I just didn't want to highjack someone else's thread. I appreciate your opinions greatly as I am newer to western gear.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Golden Horse said:


> LOVE LOVE LOVE my 5 star equine, so glad I spent the money on it


I cannot find the coloured ones anywhere that they promise they have on their website, lol. 

Expensive but worth saving for I suppose


----------



## SHINE LIMITED

I agree reg smx can be thin and need something over it. I use the heavy duty smx Alpine with Navajo all in one. Its thick and totally contoured for great withers clearance. Never moves.pressure patterns always even.love the reg smx under hunt saddle on our high long withered quarter horse
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## garlicbunny

Love my 5-star and ordered it from a local tack shop. I am getting ready to order another one (special order) with an open channel on the back from the company itself. I love love love them, I think that is all I will ever use..well worth the price!


----------



## garlicbunny

I love my 5-star and getting ready to order another one for our mare. I Purchased our first one custom..black on black leathers and a 29". It was custom and cost $212.00 if I remeber right but is the nicest pad I have ever used and right now would never buy anything other than 5-star. First one was ordered from a local tack shop and the next one i will order right from the company, it will also be custom same as above except with an open channel over the back.
I have been on 5-stars website often and have seen the colors every time. I heard that the prices of these quality pads have gone up earlier this year though.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

garlicbunny said:


> I have been on 5-stars website often and have seen the colors every time. I heard that the prices of these quality pads have gone up earlier this year though.


Well I'm just not seeing it then.. I went on their website at least 4 times today (when I cannot find something, it drives me crazy) and there were only black, natural, and tan.. no colored ones.


----------



## BarrelRacingLvr

Skyseternalangel said:


> Well I'm just not seeing it then.. I went on their website at least 4 times today (when I cannot find something, it drives me crazy) and there were only black, natural, and tan.. no colored ones.


They no longer make the Colored pads....only the traditional neutral colors Black, Natural and Tan.


----------



## BarrelRacingLvr

Paintlover1965 said:


> Barrel racing, where do you buy the pads you mentioned? What kind of price range are they? We have only a few good sources for western gear in my area. I would be willing to buy off the web as I have not seen these brands before.


5 Star- we got at a clinic quite a few years ago....if you go on their page they have a link to all the online dealers that you can order from.

- 5star Equine Products

The Impact Gel and ESP we bought at our local tack store....I paid from $160-$230 for my Impact Gels (prices vary depending on individual place). My ESPs I paid $165 for

And the EquiPedic I bought at the NFR 2 years ago and paid $229
Equipedic Saddle Pads - Equipedic, horse, horse saddle pads, saddles, pads, saddle pads, felt pads, felt horse pads, therapeutic, orthopedic, english, equestrian, saddle fit, dressage, western, hunter jumper, horse tack, tack, tack supplies, horse su

You can buy the IG and ESP pads at a lot of online stores like Teskeys, Smith Brothers, ect.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

BarrelRacingLvr said:


> They no longer make the Colored pads....only the traditional neutral colors Black, Natural and Tan.


Thank you!! This solves the crazy goose chase I was on, thank you


----------



## garlicbunny

oh sorry, they did say they had red, but you're right.


----------



## Radiowaves

My favorite pad is the Weaver memory foam pad. It must breath well because our horses sweat less under them and when looking carefully after riding, the load seems to be spread/distributed more evenly than any other pad I've ever used.

I bought it on a lark after seeing it in an ad in a magazine and I'm so glad I did.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Paintlover1965

Thanks all!


----------

